# 3,000 post competition



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

When do you think I'll hit 3,000 posts? Post your guess here. The closest guess posted by midnight GMT on New Years Eve wins.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> When do you think I'll hit 3,000 posts? Post your guess here. *The closest guess posted by midnight GMT on New Years Eve wins.*


Wins what? I think February 2011.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

267 days from now.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Perharps on the 10th of February ...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

PandaMan said:


> When do you think I'll hit 3,000 posts? Post your guess here. *The closest guess posted by midnight GMT on New Years Eve wins.*


Wins what? I think February 2011.
[/quote]

I'll take that to mean 28/2/2011


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

20~30 of March 2011


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> When do you think I'll hit 3,000 posts? Post your guess here. *The closest guess posted by midnight GMT on New Years Eve wins.*


Wins what? I think February 2011.
[/quote]

I'll take that to mean 28/2/2011
[/quote]

Ok, I'll go with the 28th, whatever. Won't win anyway.
By the way, could you reply to my PM please?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I still don't have an answer for you Conal. I've PM'd peresh.

Regarding what's to win, it's always a slingshot. What it is will depend on what I've made at the time. You can be sure that it'll be worth a moment of your time to guess a number and post it. Last time Perry won and got my aluminium Scallops.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

13th Feb 2011

Do you really think you can manage 840 posts in 27 days ?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

w


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's not like I'm trying. It's tremendously variable; hence it's worth speculating over. There are moments when I obsessively browse with my mobile, but if I'm busy with other things I may post very little. Right now I'm on fire, churning out a 2-3 designs per day and on average one slingshot per night from after dinner till almost dawn. It all seems to be coming easily to me. Original designs spring from nowhere, the scroll saw glides through the material as if the saw blade was guiding itself, the dremel never bites or skips. It's not like I've suddenly discovered new skills, but I'm kind of on a roll and I want to milk that while it lasts. This is more or less the only forum I'm active on these days so it all gets concentrated right here.

Who knows? Maybe I'll get busy at work, the kids will start acting up or the wife may slap me to my senses and I may go into a funk. I've posted only a dozen or so posts on my main knifemaking forum since I joined here and even those posts were about cattys.


----------



## ronan (Oct 19, 2010)

1st March 2011 for me


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

My guess is that Dan will hit 3,000 posts on the 25th of December, 2010.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Not even in a manic fit, mate. Shucks; there I go again.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

26.01.2010..i guess.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

I would say you will reach 3,000 posts on January 7th 2011, my birthday!! WIN


----------



## elf.bowman (Sep 26, 2010)

I guess 1st week of MAR 2011


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

March 16th 2011


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Jan 27, 2011


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

March 7th 2011


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

April1 2011


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

27 0f march 2011 or 27-03-2011


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

JoergS said:


> My guess is that Dan will hit 3,000 posts on the 25th of December, 2010.


are you really sure about this Jeorg it does not close until the 31st of december not even Dan thinks it will be this soon.


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

Yaaay, contest! I'd say around february 24th


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

04/04/2011 3:14pm 
It will be a post in the Hunter sec refering to a joke made about hot dogs and a northern Italy white sauce recipe.


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

March 21 2011


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

the week of March 15th, 2011


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

march 21st, 2011


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

where is my time traveling delorian when i need it. My guess is 4/20/2011


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

In my experience, post-count competitions only serve to encourage a reduced signal to noise ratio in the content of same. Quality over quantity is always better.

Case in point: I'm always disappointed with wasting 30 sec loading a thread on my cellphone, only to find that the latest post in a given thread is nothing more than a 1 word reply or a simple emoticon.

We should focus on content and let the post counts take care of themselves.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> Quality over quantity is always better......We should focus on content and let the post counts take care of themselves.


Ahh Darb excellent point, very similar to how I feel. In almost all cases I make it a point to make my posts sincere and contain at least some sort of content (as most members do as well)....I understand where you are coming from you are right

Nonetheless, there is a ZDP custom slingshot on the table here, and all of Dan's posts are full of excellent information in my eyes.... April 26, 2011









Regards - John


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I tend to agree Darb! One of the things that I have noticed about the forum is there is a lot of post of little interest. I like all post of content, even the off topic post from time to time. I especially like informitive post with new ideas or new ways of looking at old ideas. I even repent of some of the post of little content that I have made in the past! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Their is a mixed group on the forum some like technical information about the capabilities of tubes or flats tapering of flats and how it increases power what shot to use the shape of the pouch what leather to use,others like myself like to see target shooting and hunting video's,some like the pure craftmanship of some wood or steel slingshots and others just want something functional and inexpensive.I suppose what im trying to say is their is something for everyone on here but not everything posted interests all of us all of the time nothing wrong with that.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I've slowed down a bit recently, but like Mr S.F.Bear, I only post here really and a big part of that, is because the content is growing all the time. I think I can let off those posts that go nowhere, when there is so much to chose from ... Christmas is coming around the the corner now ... I might dedicate a day every week, so I can catch up the best I can (tee-hee! I should be getting to bed now)


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Oops! forgot my guess ... Sorry Ace, but I think we're going to be close ... March 17th


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> When do you think I'll hit 3,000 posts? Post your guess here. The closest guess posted by midnight GMT on New Years Eve wins.


1200 GMT Mar 5, 2011


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with a high post count as long as there's a high proportion of helpful, encouraging, inspiring or technical information. I make sure that there's some of each going out each day. One good indicator of whether you're writing good stuff is the profile page views per post count. When that ratio dips, then you know you're writing only for your own benefit and are of little consequence.


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

statistically speaking it should be Wednesday, 16 March 2011

however you are probably posting more often than you did when you first joined, so more realisticly around the 5th march 2011 give or take a few days, however i havent got access to full posting statistics so i cant be certain, however judging by your avarage posts a day since joining, and the number of posts left till 3000 posts it should be then. more realisticly its probably going to be mid-late feb, maybe early march.

ill go with 5th march 2011


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

10th of March 2011 but average calculations always have factor of error!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> When do you think I'll hit 3,000 posts? Post your guess here. The closest guess posted by midnight GMT on New Years Eve wins.


Is it a trick question ... 1st of Jan 2011


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not quite that obsessive compulsive, but for now, slingshots do occupy a lot of my thoughts when I'm not otherwise occupied. Actually photography gets about equal time and the majority of my descretionary spending.

Right now, I have several slingshot agendas to pursue. I'm trying to get a whole bunch of slingshots made for Pete. I'm working on getting the Fastbands commercialised. I want to help the forum grow and promote good morale. I want to encourage newcomers by answering their questions and help them improve their designs. I want to put to paper, if not build, some of the design ideas I have in mind. I want to fully thrash out a comprehensive model of elastics, external ballistics and terminal ballistics, laying a predictive and fundamental groundwork for the community which we have never had. All this requires considerable time and effort and I aim to have it completed within months, if not by the end of next year.

These 1,000 post competitions are a way of marking time and seeing what I have achieved between each milestone. It is also a forum morale building exercise, as I hope others will follow suit and become a forum tradition of celebration and giving.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I guess March 9th 2011 .


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

The projects all sound extremely worthy.



ZDP-189 said:


> These 1,000 post competitions are a way of marking time and seeing what I have achieved between each milestone. It is also a forum morale building exercise, as I hope others will follow suit and become a forum tradition of celebration and giving.


Nothing wrong with celebrating the occasional mile marker sign posts (and perhaps tossing a few eggs at them and each other as they zip on by). My only comment from earlier was to resist the urge to depress the gas pedal just to go by em faster.

Espirit de corps YES, speed the corpse NO.


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

my gues 9-2-11


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

30 March 2011


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

2-24-11


----------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

----------------------------------------March 19th, 2011----------------------------------------------------


----------



## elephantplay (Dec 26, 2010)

march 4 2011


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I think march first


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

April 1, 2011.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dan we missed you for some times here, so I kindly request you to give us a another chance


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

"Danny, we're sorry, won't you come on home
We worry, won't you come on"

Very slightly adapted from: "Johnny Come Home", _Fine Young Cannibals_, London 1985


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

26th october


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments. I never left, I just got distracted and slowed down posting.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

In the immortal words of Dr Frankenstein "It's Alive!!!!" 
Nice to see you posting again ZDP


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

So Dan

I think you've got 3000 on 12 February 2012









Phil


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

31.12.2011


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

This post marks my 3,000th post on the forum. Nobody, not even I reckoned that it would take so long.

Therefore, the closes guesses are in reverse chronological order:

http://slingshotforu...st-competition/

Here are my notes of the entries:

mike88206,02/09/11
huey224,28/08/11,made it
BaneofSmallGame,26/04/11
NaturalFork,20/04/11
brockfnsamson,04/04/11
wd40,01/04/11
philly,01/04/11
Brooklyn00003,30/03/11
hawk2009,27/03/11
redcard,21/03/11
The Gopher,21/03/11
e~shot,20/03/11
StrongFowl,19/03/11
whipcrackdeadbunny,17/03/11
lucifer93,16/03/11
Ace,15/03/11
Botus,10/03/11
snakeshack,09/03/11
Gib,07/03/11
Henry in Panama,05/03/11
PJB21,05/03/11
elephantplay,04/03/11
Dan the Slingshot Man,01/03/11
elf.bowman,01/03/11
ronan,01/03/11
PandaMan,28/02/11
USASlingshot,24/02/11
zille,24/02/11
Hrawk,13/02/11
Rayshot,27/01/11
John-Boy,07/01/11
whipcrackdeadbunny,01/01/11
JoergS,25/12/10
Darb,09/12/10
GreyOwl,10/02/10
Frodo,26/01/10
Sadly, I must disqualify all posts made in 2011.

I will give a week for the winner mike88206 to come forward, after that it goes to the next down the list and so on.

As a prize I will give a slingshot fork that I will make for this competition, or five sets of Fastbands, winner's choice.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i think you will hit 3000 now , i declare myself awesome and i have now won . lol


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on the 3000 posts!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

man i was soo close congrats dan!


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

3000 posts!! and so interesting blog's entries. Awesome!

Happy to read more from you Dan.

Phil


----------

